# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT V2.08.00 Beta Released, Added Xiaomi QCOM Flasher & Android a/b sys supported!

## mohamed73

*Added Xiaomi Module (Firehose Protocol) Flash Function, Supported Skip Security and Skip Userdata Partition while flashing!
Added Android a/b system and /system/system/ supported of each module!*  *General Module:*
> ADD: Android a/b system and /system/system/ supported of each module
> ADD: Display "Memory Type" and "Sector Size" for Qualcomm firehose protocol of each module
> ADD: Display "Security patch" and "Encryption type" while read infomation of each module
- Security Patch: Display patch level (Security patch)
- Encryption Type: Display device enryption type (block is FDE, file is FBE) 
> FIX: The "Flash" tab move to the back of the "Service" Tab
> FIX: Optimize the ui of "Flash" tab of each module  *Xiaomi Module:*
> ADD: Flash function of Xiaomi module (Firehose protocol), supported skip security and skip userdata while flashing
- Skip Security: Skip NVM partitions while flashing, prevent imei losing problem caused by write nvm partitions
- Skip Userdata: Skip Userdata partition, prevent userdata losing problem caused by write userdata partitions 
> FIX: Optimized Xiaomi Disable/Enable Screenlock function of Xiaomi module  *Qualcomm Module:*
> FIX: Changed "OTHER" to "CUSTOM" for loader list of Qualcomm module
> FIX: Changed the loader filter rule as "*firehose*.mbn;*firehose*.elf" of Qualcomm module  *Information:*
* The flash process of Xiaomi module (Firehose protocol):
1).Select ROMs directory
2).Press "Write"
3).Enter Qualcomm EDL/9008 mode connect USB Cable (install drivers)
4).Waiting for the operation to complete

----------

